# Help! My ibs is getting me down.



## *Amz* (Apr 28, 2009)

Im becoming to think my ibs is getting worst, can ibs get worst over a time? My mum has ibs and we show some of the same syptoms, sore, cramped stomach, bloatedness and our trggers are mainly stress related. I eliminated food groups when i was about 15 (im now 18) but nothing really came of it. I always knew i could eat pretty much everything in moderation, however i have to avoid eating to much dairy, wheat and spicey foods as these dont agree with me, but many of my friends that dont have ibs find this too. A few weeks ago i was stressed, money worries, college worries, and had an exam coming up. I became constipated for about 5 days, after that i went to the toilet like 6 times in 2 hours! My stool wasnt watery or diaherah, it was probably considered 'normal'. Since then this is what ive experianced..I become bloated, cramped, constipated for days, then when i finaly move my bowels it will be like 4/5 times in an hour, then im fine...and it seems to be a vicious circle. My ibs is usually under control, il be constipated then have a bowel movement every couple of days, its been like this since i can remember! Last week at college after being very constipated i thougth i was guna get diaherah so i took an immodium, then again a few days later cos one of my stools was looser than usual.I believe that me taken the immodium made my problems worst, and now i have to keep going for BM like ive said because there may be a backlog of stool? And when my bodies managed to correct that i can go back to my normal BMs. Has anyone else experianced this? I dont tend to get diaherah really, last time i had it proper was back in october after a night out drinking whiskey on an empty stomach, my doctor told me anyone wud get diaherah after that though. Ive found that bacardi or vodka mixed with a diet fizzy drink, drank after dinner doesnt seem to affected my ibs, does anyone else find this?Im sure my ibs is triggered by stress and depression, alothough i feel i have no control over these, ive been to relaxation therapies etc before but they were no good. Could my BM be solely down to my mental state? I also have just finished by pill , so will have a period soon, so i think stress, stressing over my ibs and my period coming has all rolled into one big diasater!Ive been taking fybogel as adviced by my doctor, twice a day for a week now, and i think this may have messed up my BMs, so im cutting it down to once a day as i think that maybe twice is too much fibre at once.Does anyone else have the same syptoms and triggers as me that can help me out?


----------



## ABNormal (May 24, 2006)

Hi, AmzSorry to tell you, but IBS can certainly get worse. Mine has worsened since I went through menopause. Over my 35 years with this disease I've had times where I was in terrible shape and it was sometimes due to stress. Yes, stress is a big factor.Now, about your symptoms. I have read that there are 3 types of IBS: IBS-D, IBS-C, and IBS-D&C. It sounds like you have the last one. I have IBS-C and when I read your post, I had to laugh (not at you) because I would NEVER take Immodium. That would bind me up so bad, they'd have to cart me off!Perhaps there is someone else on these boards who knows about the combination type of IBS.Have you tried yoga? It has helped me at least deal with my frustration with C.Good luck.


----------



## *Amz* (Apr 28, 2009)

Thanks for the reply. Il have a look at forums and posts on Ibs D-C. however i dont think i have that one..becasue i dont really ever get diaherah, like liquid stools..or can diaherah be formed? The last time was 6 months back, and that was self inflicted by not eating before drinking, my own fault, and after two visits to the toilet i was fine. I just find that if im constipated for a long time, when i go have to go i have to make several trips to the toilet. I remembered back to last week, and when i had loose stools, i think maybe i shouldnt of taken imodium becasue i looked on the stool chart and mine was at about 4, which is apparently normal! But i had been eaten weetabix or bran for breakfast which i think is the cause of that. I have been keeping a food diary again for the past few days, and noticed that when i eat muller rice it makes me go, so i think i may be wheat intolerant? And i cant take to much dairy, i used to be lactose intolerant when i was younger, and it seems to be when i add these things to my diet i have the numerous trips to the toilet in the morning. Im going to try and exclude these for a week, and take soy on my cereals instead. Im also cutting down on my fybogel.


----------

